# DIY ADA Style LampHood



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

My DIY Lamp Hood


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Other lamphood:


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

wow that's pretty awesome. what kinda growth do you get with 4 pc's?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

mcubed45 said:


> wow that's pretty awesome. what kinda growth do you get with 4 pc's?


this one:









and this one:


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Great job on the fixtures, but I think the cheap wood vinyl covering completely ruins the ADA concept, as well as the beauty of your tanks.

Beautiful tanks by the way!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Great job on the fixtures, but I think the cheap wood vinyl covering completely ruins the ADA concept, as well as the beauty of your tanks.
> 
> Beautiful tanks by the way!


Thanks for your advice and compliment bro,
btw that is sticker instead vinyl, lot more cheaper than vinyl,
LOL
I'm coating the hood because i want it had same pattern with the cabinet


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You got some cool builds!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

problemman said:


> You got some cool builds!


thanks bro


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

SuperWen said:


> this one:


I'm very impressed by the look of this one. Nicely done.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

evilc66 said:


> I'm very impressed by the look of this one. Nicely done.


Yes, me too. Nice job. I have to agree on the sticker not being the best choice. Personally I would have used wood slats, still nice though and it looks better than plain sheet metal.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

evilc66 said:


> I'm very impressed by the look of this one. Nicely done.


thanks bro 
you can see my other tank in my gallery HERE


Vonzorfox said:


> Yes, me too. Nice job. I have to agree on the sticker not being the best choice. Personally I would have used wood slats, still nice though and it looks better than plain sheet metal.


the reason i choose sticker to coating metal sheet is because it very cheap, only $4 for 120x100cm


----------



## Piphobbit (Dec 2, 2010)

These hoods look awesome! I actually think the wood grain looks nice, it's a nice dark colour. Retro is coming back yo~

Any chance of a tutorial for this?  Also, did you buy the L-shaped poles/bars that the lights hang from, or did you make those too?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Piphobbit said:


> These hoods look awesome! I actually think the wood grain looks nice, it's a nice dark colour. Retro is coming back yo~
> 
> Any chance of a tutorial for this?  Also, did you buy the L-shaped poles/bars that the lights hang from, or did you make those too?


Thanks for your compliment,
Pity I dont have any detail photos during work progress, so I cant explain the detail tutorial for this DIY

Lamphood stand ordered from stainless workshop, it cost me about $20


----------



## thang45 (Apr 10, 2011)

Are those PC light bulbs 6500k?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

thang45 said:


> Are those PC light bulbs 6500k?


no, those are LEUCHTECH 15W/872 (7200K)


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

there are a few threads, one of mine as well as to how to make the Light bars, we use electrical conduit in the USA, cost about 3-4$ for 1/2' or 3/4" steel.
Then you take a bender, and make the two bends for smaller tanks, or a single for a large tank.

You might be able to find some different covering or use high temp tape and pain over that etc. 

Then get whatever suits.

Search here and you should get a dozen hits for the DIY light bar:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
thanks Tom, but I have read that thread far before join PT


----------



## thang45 (Apr 10, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> no, those are LEUCHTECH 15W/872 (7200K)


 
Thank you. great thread.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

SuperWen said:


> ^^
> thanks Tom, but I have read that thread far before join PT


One of our local SFBAAPS folks made a similar fixture a few weeks ago as well like yours. Both yours and his came out much nicer than I would had believed having seen them.


----------



## gh0ul (Mar 13, 2011)

I love your design and plan to use it. I recently made one on the cheap from plastic rain gutter and CFLs... Cost less than $30. But Yours is way more refined.... I also want to implement the hanging fixture in my next endeavor.


----------



## gh0ul (Mar 13, 2011)

What is the carpet grass you tend to use mostly? Do you have to plant it shoot by shoot alll over till it takes? This is one thing that ive been having trouble with


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

I really like the look of this fixture! Is the main part of the body just wood? You should make another one so we can get more info on the setup. :icon_smil


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome. ingenious.


----------



## Im2Nelson4u (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Superwen how did you bend that light bar and what is it made of?


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

looks great! I am thinking about doing something like this on a larger scale with two MH and 4 21" CFL's for my 150... ill make a thread if I dicide to do that... either way I want it to be ADA Style because lets face it... its just so damn Classy!


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

10x,SuperWen,
I`ve made something like this,but the matherial was FOREX.
Good result


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

gh0ul said:


> What is the carpet grass you tend to use mostly? Do you have to plant it shoot by shoot alll over till it takes? This is one thing that ive been having trouble with


hmm.. it depends on what aquascape style i want to make... I mostly using eleocharis sp japan, HC cuba, glosso for the carpet. i always plant them with small clumps for hairgrass, 1x1cm for cuba, and glosso like this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/132642-glossostigma-growing-issues-2.html#post1340709



Drink_soy_sauce said:


> I really like the look of this fixture! Is the main part of the body just wood? You should make another one so we can get more info on the setup. :icon_smil


yes, the main part of body is plywood 10mm



actioncia said:


> Awesome. ingenious.


thanks bro 



Im2Nelson4u said:


> Hey Superwen how did you bend that light bar and what is it made of?


It's stainless steel pipe, and it not bended, it welded by special stainless welding


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

exactly how did you attach the steel cable to the light, itself? I just bought two fish-eye hooks which i was going to drill through the aluminum casing of my light fixture and then attach with a nut.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

slicebo123 said:


> exactly how did you attach the steel cable to the light, itself? I just bought two fish-eye hooks which i was going to drill through the aluminum casing of my light fixture and then attach with a nut.


it attached with a nail


----------

